# Thousands of Mexican soldiers pour into the country's most violent city



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thousands of Mexican soldiers pour into the country's most violent city in crackdown on drug gangs*

By Mail Foreign Service
Last updated at 1:11 PM on 03rd March 2009

Armed to the hilt, they came from land and air, determined to restore order to Mexico's most violent city.

Nearly 2,000 Mexican soldiers and armed federal police poured into the border town of Ciudad Juarez last weekend.

The city - just across from El Paso in Texas - has been ravaged by drug gangs. Just this month 250 people were killed there by hitmen fighting for lucrative smuggling routes.

Enlarge  

War zone: Federal police check their guns as they get ready to board a plane from Mexico City to the lawless border town of Ciudad Juarez

Enlarge  

Bringing out the big guns: Armed federal police prepare to patrol the streets as they arrive in Ciudad Juarez yesterday

Enlarge  

Between federal police and Mexican Army soldiers up to 2,000 law enforcement officers swarmed the streets of Juarez over the weekend to join the 2,500 already there - and there are more to come

The soldiers' mandate is clear - and ambitious.
'This is to reinforce the operation in general ... to eradicate kidnappings, extortion, assaults and homicide,' army spokesman Enrique Torres said.
The soldiers are the first contingent of as many as 5,000 troops and federal police being sent to Juarez.

Enlarge  

The deployment is part of a five thousand man troop increase planned for this city - given the unlucky title of Mexico's most violent

Enlarge  

Almost 2,500 soldiers and federal police have been there for nearly a year, but they have failed to curb the violence plaguing the city of about 1.6 million people.
President Felipe Calderon's military operation is supported by the United States, which is concerned the violence could destabilize Mexico, a key trading partner, and spill over the border.
Mexico has deployed some 45,000 troops across the country to try to crush drug gangs, but clashes between rival cartels and security forces killed around 6,000 people last year.

Enlarge  
The soldiers and police were flown in by air as well as driven in

Enlarge 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...untrys-violent-city-crackdown-drug-gangs.html


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I honestly and truly feel for the HONEST brother/sister Officers down in Mexico. I believe that there are honest Officers left down there. Unfortunately, when you are an honest Cop in Mexico, that could be a death sentence for you and/or your family. An honest Cop down there must wonder if the guy working next to him is on the take, a soldier for the cartels. Mexico is a dangerous place, stay out of there if you are a US citizen.........


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I would like to see them turn Mexico into a parking lot...put a huge fence around it and send all prisoners there..like that movie with Ray Liotta.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I was in CostaMaya and Cosumel in early Jan on a cruise and they stressed to stay in the secured port area.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

For those officers that are truly looking to make that area a better place, and have a family waiting for them to come home to, God bless.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Why even go there? Mexico is like one big Rhode Island of corruptness.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Murder Rate in Juarez, Mexico*

1 in 889 people in Juarez Mexico will be murdered. 1 in 3040 in Bagdad Iraq will be murdered. WTF? (this is from FOXNEWS).

PS: Juarez MX is just over our border (El Paso TX I believe).......


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes it is, Both El Paso and Juarez police,Fire, EMS respond to incidents on the bridge unless it is known what side of the yellow line whatever happened, Happened on.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Is that friggin' fence built yet....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Is that friggin' fence built yet....


Dont matter now, oDrama will never enforce it unless its to KEEP US from fleeing.


----------

